# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Working Diablo 3 Map hack

## jackus

All taken from http://www.blizzhackers.cc/viewforum.php?f=237&sid=092d2624e7a1141707271c1eb3234589

D3Advanced is a modification for Diablo III. It allowes you to play the way Diablo has always been meant to play. Not only does it assit you while playing on yourself, you can make it play for you! D3Advanced comes with a powerful API set which can be used to create bots. Much like d2jsp back in the golden days of Diablo II! It currently supports *Beta Patch 15*. 

*Keep in mind when using this: This is still in development!*

*Requirements*:
.NET 4.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)

Quick guide on how you use it:


*Features*: -
- Maphack
* Reveals units on the minimap (regular mobs in red, champs/bosses/rares in blue)
* Displays arrowes to level exits
* Minimap Markers are always revealed!
* The correct defiled crypt is colored in a green!

- Instantly exit games
- Instantly craft
- Displays a timer in the left bottom when ingame
- Displays clock in the left bottom when hanging out in the lobby
- Allowes .NET assemblys to be loaded (create bots)

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Hotkeys*:-
F9 - This was added for testing purposes. It allowes you to port your toon to the xyz position where your mouse cursor is currently pointing at. However, this only has a clientside affect and will not allow you to get past boundaries.
F12 - Toggles the console. *Only use this if you absolutely have to*! Once ~20 lines have been printed into the console it will result in a crash. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

*Commandline*:-
*All commands are prefixed with a dot '.' and can be used in the lobby aswell as in game.* 
<> signs work as placeholders.

*.dotnet*:- 
Syntax: .dotnet <appdomain> <assembly>
Syntax: .dotnet -unload <appdomain>
Syntax: .dotnet -unload
The dotnet command allowes you to load assemblys into specified appdomains. You can unload all domains at once by writing .dotnet -unload or unload specific domains by writing .dotnet -unload <appdomain>.

*.levelarea*:-
Displays the currently levelarea of your hero. Used to quickly figure out the currently SNOLevelArea.

-----------------------------------------------------------

All .NET assemblies go into the *subfolder Assemblies*.

D3Advanced .NET Api Documentation can be found here D3Advanced .NET Documentation - Table of Content
*If you face bugs/errors feel free to email me. If you run into a crashing problem, please add some code into the email that reprocudes it.
A lot of things are still missing and I am working on adding new apis and documentate more constants. So this whole thing is not done yet. Suggestions can be sent to me by email aswell.
*
IRC Server: irc.synirc.net - Channel: #d3advanced

Download: http://d3advanced.com/d3advanced.zip

Works great  :Smile:

----------


## JordanD3

Thanks for this!! Couple of these out now

----------


## Eratoc

Does this work?

Is it a high risk in getting banned when using this?

----------


## wetwlly

Don't think Warden is active yet, Kind of like how SC2 didnt activate warden for a week (info ive overheard by developers)

----------


## farnumdizzle

Unfortunately, it doesn't work for retail yet...

----------


## Distiny

it does work, just tested it, activate it, switch maps (in/out dungeon) and you'll see all is revealed apart from a few spots (entrances, etc etc)

----------


## unclesam77

> it does work, just tested it, activate it, switch maps (in/out dungeon) and you'll see all is revealed apart from a few spots (entrances, etc etc)


is this detectable?

----------


## Hosteleria

> is this detectable?


Well, if maphacks were highly detectable on Diablo II obviously they will be detetable con Diablo III with all the things that Blizzard learned on WoW.

----------


## lucliner

two different teams, you can't they're not even in the same floor, or maybe even same building. wow has its own shit, d3 has its own shit, sc2 has its own shit etc...

----------


## Hosteleria

> two different teams, you can't they're not even in the same floor, or maybe even same building. wow has its own shit, d3 has its own shit, sc2 has its own shit etc...


2 different teams, using the same anticheat tool (which is used for Diablo2, World of Warcraft, Starcraft II and probably on DIII too). Welcome to Warden.

----------


## warheart209

Oh noes not warden..I botted with Honor Buddy and Pirox Bots for over 3 years in WoW with no Ban...I Used mouse's Maphack in D2 for a year and a half no ban.....Ya that Warden let me tell you...

----------


## iMozzy

> it does work, just tested it, activate it, switch maps (in/out dungeon) and you'll see all is revealed apart from a few spots (entrances, etc etc)


Something must've changed recently then cause it crashes D3 on startup for me. Doesn't even get past the splash screen.

----------


## Swiftyxz

Does not work... Don't Recommend you guys use this Hack... This is the best one [http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ck-retail.html ("simple map reveal" free hack for retail)]

----------


## hrapvlesu

It runs game fine, no crashes, but where is maphack? I've switched locations, no revealing.

----------


## vvvat

> It runs game fine, no crashes, but where is maphack? I've switched locations, no revealing.


same problem

----------


## kaitouconan

Thanks a lot for the link  :Wink:

----------

